
I did my wedding invitation website in Angular2 and TypeScript, check it out - amcdnl
https://github.com/amcdnl/angular2-demo
======
lsiunsuex
Please don't take this as being negative - It's not my intention.

It's great your learning an up and coming framework - BUT - this is exactly
what is wrong with modern day web development / developers.

Although it's a lovely page, there is no reason to use a framework like
AngularJS 2 for this. Nothing about this page couldn't be done with pure html
/ css and a bit of javascript for the form. Point being - programmers are
always so quick to jump on the latest tech to do what could be done without
it.

That aside - looks good to me! The parallax is a bit flickery in Chrome latest
but it's "ok".

~~~
amcdnl
@lsiunsuex, I absolutely agree! Probably the most over architected page like
this ever haha.

In fact, it made it MORE difficult by far to use A2 for this and I knew that
was going to be the case going in.

This was purely a demo project to experiment with this new technology and
wanted to share the results!

